# Houston, Texas



## Kris S

Are there any meetings in Houston?


----------



## RitaLucy

I don't know of any. I know a couple of years ago we tried to get a group together but it kind of fizzled... I have met another member from Houston and we keep in touch from time to time.


----------



## Guest

Let me know if you hear of one too. I'm in Houston also.


----------



## magicjenjen

Me too. I am also in the Houston area.


----------



## Cody C.

You might not read this seeing as the thread is a tad old lol, but I'm in houston as well, and would be willing to try to get in touch with some of you. It's always nice to have a friend who understands.


----------



## ibsiguess

Si, Senora.


----------



## mloosh

Hello All Houstonians!

I realize that this thread is really old, but I am desperate to start a support group! Please, let me know if you are interested. I am in Cypress, TX in NW Houston-

Thanks!


----------

